# Seeking Players in Muncie, IN



## ProphetSword (Jun 5, 2010)

I've been a DM for over 25 years, and I've got a few players already, but we are always looking for more.  Drop me a message if interested.


----------



## thirdage (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a group that meets every Tuesday afternoon in Hobart, IN and we could use a few more people to play with us.


----------

